# Marinated chuck roast 2 days instead  of 1...



## sherifffruitfly (Jan 18, 2006)

Is it ruined/not worth cooking? Is it fine? What can I expect?

Marinade: red wine (shirrah - all I had handy lol) and a bunch of herbs/spices. Was in the fridge for approx 48 hours instead of 24.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 18, 2006)

aah, go for it, sheriff.  As long as it's been in the fridge it should be fine.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2006)

USDA says "Marinate beef in the refrigerator up to 5 days."

I have seen some beef bourgoinon recipes that call for marinating for more than a day.  I bet it'll be fine.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome - the very *idea* of throwing out 3lbs of beef is against my religion!

thx all!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 7, 2006)

Have often marinated beef, chicken, you name it for more than a day.

Love to make a three day marinated sauerbraten.  Will sometimes use a chuck roast for this (generally use what cut is on sale).

Never had a problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2006)

Cook that roast. It will be fine.


----------



## Dina (Mar 7, 2006)

You'll have a mighty tender piece of steak, let's just put it that way.  I'd throw it on the grill and enjoy!


----------

